#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Encontro UnderLinux Girls

## Plugada

Olá amigos,
(Me Desculpe pela ousadia, por fazer um novo tópico)

Bom podemos organizar um encontro super legal, mais não seria justo apenas de meninas, cria um certo preconceito temos que nos unir e não nós dividir, mas seja como quiserem, em São Paulo seria ótimo, e aproveitando que estamos em férias, isso colaboraria para muitas pessoas comparecerem. Gisele e Sukubus vamos marcar a data.

Beijox =*

----------


## Sukkubus

Não é ousadia, Plugada. A intenção do GiRLS é essa mesma, pode se manifestar à vontade :}

Em São Paulo fica bem difícil de participar, ainda mais com a correria que se tornou a minha vida =/ tem que combinar com muita antecedência... =/

Agora, acho que deveria rolar sim um evento só pra gurias. A questão não é preconceito, mas sim novidade :} a Ghsele achou legal a idéia :}

----------


## ghsele

Olá Meninas !!! :lol: 

Fiquei feliz pela sua iniciativa Plugada !!! Temos que tomar mais atitudes como essa ...e movimentar esse forum ! ehehhe :wink: 

Estou super afim de marcar esse encontro, apesar de tb estar na maior correria .. e acabo concondando tanto com a plugada como com a Sukkubus ....
Um encontro junto com os rapazes seria bem legal ... poderiamos trocar idéias .. mas acho que antes deveriamos montar um projetinho bem legal !! Assim ... não ficariamos tão "deslocadas"....
Por outro lado ... um encontro so de meninas ...seria bom para desenvolvermos algum projeto só nosso ! O problema maior é tempo pra isso... :cry: 

Plugada ... entra em contato comigo ... eu e a Sukkubus já estamos planejando algumas coisas para agitar esse fórum e contamos com a sua ajuda ! :wink: 
Vc tem MSN ??? :?: 

Para as outras garotas que acompanham o forum mas não estão postando ..se preferirem entrem em contato comigo por mensagem particular ... Quem sabe não começamos a montar um grupinho ? ehehe

Espero respostas !  :Big Grin:

----------


## odbc

Pq vcs naum criam um site com o estilo GIRL.

http://girl.under-linux.org

Acho que ficaria leal.

E qto a essa viagem a Sampa...hummmm!!! Eu vou junto pô!!!!

Naum vou deixar minha mulher lá sozinha naum!!!!

Bjos pra todas e boa sorte!!!

----------


## Sukkubus

> Pq vcs naum criam um site com o estilo GRIL.
> 
> http://girl.under-linux.org
> 
> Acho que ficaria leal.
> 
> E qto a essa viagem a Sampa...hummmm!!! Eu vou junto pô!!!!
> 
> Naum vou deixar minha mulher lá sozinha naum!!!!
> ...


Ei, odbc, não precisa ficar com ciúmes  :Big Grin:  Nós não vamos fazer nada demais, só falar de linux... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: É clube da Luluzinha!! :}

Sobre o endereço, há alguns empecilhos ainda... mas isso com o tempo, nós vamos resolver (eu espero!)

Reforço o comentário da Ghsele. Já vi menina aqui no fórum que não entra no GiRLS =( Manda um mp para nós!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Opa eu quero ir

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos, 

Então, temos que combinar a cidade, que é a mais díficil em questão resolvido isso, os outros com facilidades, só me manter informada [email protected] gisele, e sukkubus =**.


Beijox

----------


## Sukkubus

> Opa eu quero ir


Você já sabe a condição para participar de um evento no GiRLS... :twisted: 

Plugada, acho melhor nós irmos para a casa da Ghsele =) Queria muito conhecer a cidade dela :P

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos,

Sukkubus da onde estou até a casa dela, é longe demais, pra mim não teria como =\, pedi para meu pai deixar eu prestar UFSC acho que tem um campus em joinville, mas ele também não deixou, mais sei-lá formam ai na cidade da gisele, ela chama amigas, e as que curte linux da cidades vizinhas, e vc sukkubus, formam o evente, e eu acompanho de longe, infelizmente, fica pra próxima =\

Beijox

----------


## ghsele

Oii Meninas !!!

Adoraria receber vcs por aki !!!
Ainda mais nesse mês .... que tem um super festival de dança na cidade ... que triplica a população e rola milhares de agitos!!! :wink: 

Plugada ... vc não poderia convidar seus pais para conhecer Joinville ... enquanto eles ficavam passeando vc ficava com a gente ?? :wink: 
Aki não é tão longe assim ... apenas 7 horinhas de sampa ... (eu e o ODBC já chegamos a fazer em 5:30hs de carro... ) 8) 

Aki infelismente não conheço nenhuma garota que manje de linux ... o contato mais proximo é com um grupo de meninas do Rio Grande do Sul
(http://www.gnurias.org.br/)

Porém ... ainda não desisti desse encontro !!!! Keruuu participar !!!  :Big Grin:  

Vcs não tem nenhum parente ou amigo que more aki pro Sul ... ou Curitiba .. que é super perto daki ?? 8) 

Espero respostas !! :P 

Bjossssss

----------


## ghsele

Ei .... estava pensando ...
Se fica dificil pra vcs meninas virem sozinhas ...pq não fazer um evento com as meninas e seus acompanhantes (entenda-se por marido, namorado, rolo, ficantes, amigo colorido, amigo mesmo...ehehhe )

Adoraria que meu namorado fosse...desse idéias .. dicas..até mesmo de como os meninos podem estar os ajudando a conquistar esse mundinho tão masculino... e isso não iria influenciar as nossas proprias idéias...

Quem sabe assim ...não aparece mais gente disposta a participar... ?
eheheh

Bjosss Gi

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos,

É a idéia do encontro é boa, mais moramos muito longe, vamos ver o que se pode fazer ai, ou então nos juntar para ter o nosso grupo que taambém já é ótimo.

Beijox

----------


## Sukkubus

Acho que as meninas poderiam vir até a minha cidade mesmo... :roll: 

Aqui tudo ficaria mais fácil.... :twisted:

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por vonlinkerstain
> 
> Opa eu quero ir
> 
> 
> Você já sabe a condição para participar de um evento no GiRLS... :twisted: 
> 
> Plugada, acho melhor nós irmos para a casa da Ghsele =) Queria muito conhecer a cidade dela :P


nham.... qual???
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sukkubus

> nham.... qual???


É... depende. Vai ter que usar a criatividade... :twisted: 

Mas o Von sabe a condição... :twisted:

----------


## Jim

Bem.. enfim um tópico no GIRLS em que as mulheres participam mais que os homens...

Galera.. estarei indo a São Paulo provavelmente no início de agosto... caso role o encontro nessa época e não seja fechado às mulheres, eu to dentro...

----------


## mistymst

Se alguem quiser fazer encontro aqui ta blza  :Smile:  mas bom.. isso jah eh dificil... hehe tem quantas pessoas daqui de Belem nesse forum falando nisso  :Smile:  ? eu ainda nao vi ninguem  :Embarrassment: ops: 


"those girls are getting evil sometimes :twisted: ..."

----------


## Sukkubus

> Se alguem quiser fazer encontro aqui ta blza  mas bom.. isso jah eh dificil... hehe tem quantas pessoas daqui de Belem nesse forum falando nisso  ? eu ainda nao vi ninguem ops: 
> 
> 
> "those girls are getting evil sometimes :twisted: ..."


Eu tenho uma amiga virtual que morava em Belém... só que ela foi pro Japão =(
Ela gosta bastante de informática, mas ainda não deve usar linux...  :Smile: 

Se o evento for mesmo em São Paulo, não fica mais fácil pra você comparecer?

----------


## demiurgo

po von, colabora ae!!!

qual a condicao???

soh falta ser: "tem q ser mulher!"

se for eu desisto hauhauhauhaua

[]'s

----------


## vonlinkerstain

```
qual a condicao???
 
soh falta ser: "tem q ser mulher!"
```

 
Na verdade tem que ser quase mulher...
Digamos, tem-se que usar calcinha... e como eu não gosto destas coisas, TO fora
ehhehehehe

Joinville = Chocolate BOM
Von = Viciado em Chocolate
Underlinux + Joinville + chocolate seria ótimo, to dentro..

Se não tiver que usar calcinha...

JIM é só marcar de beber que agente vai.
Demiurgo, quando tu vem, é em agosto também..

Plugada, mau ai a tumultuação neste seu tópico

----------


## Sukkubus

> ```
> qual a condicao???
>  
> soh falta ser: "tem q ser mulher!"
> ```
> 
>  
> Na verdade tem que ser quase mulher...
> Digamos, tem-se que usar calcinha... e como eu não gosto destas coisas, TO fora
> ...


Tbm acho que ir pra cidade da Ghsele ia ser uma boa (se eu arrumar tempo)... mas isso nós temos que ver ainda... :roll: 

Hei, participar de um evento de meninas não os fazem ter este tipo de sacrifícios? :twisted: Tudo bem... alguém já sugeriu um strip-tease (eu achei bem melhor...) :roll: o que vocês fariam?  :Big Grin: 

(que chantagem...)

:wink:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Hei, participar de um evento de meninas não os fazem ter este tipo de sacrifícios? Twisted Evil Tudo bem... alguém já sugeriu um strip-tease (eu achei bem melhor...) Rolling Eyes o que vocês fariam? Very Happy


Strip
Caramba, acho que teria muita gente que iria ficar nervosa com isto...
Imagina eu com este corpinho de Bambu fazendo um strip
eheheheh
Afe, ia ficar ridículo isso...

Ai galera é como no "ou tudo ou nada", alguém topa?

----------


## Fernando

hm... depende de quem vai fazer o striptease, eu que nao sirvo pra isso.........

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> hm... depende de quem vai fazer o striptease, eu que nao sirvo pra isso.........


eu²

----------


## Sukkubus

Pensando racionalmente, é melhor em São Paulo... não dá para eu e a Plugada viajarmos pra tão longe mesmo, então marcaremos em Sampa.

Pra luluzinhas...

:roll:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Oba...
em casa me sinto mais a vontade, para fazer estas "coisas"

ehhehehehhe

----------


## Fernando

hahah
Minha terrinha natal me libera também..... oO"

----------


## demiurgo

hehe, podem ter certeza d q por esse encontro eu saio d cba ateh Sampa hehehehe

mas naum faco strip hauhauhauha

[]'s

----------


## Sukkubus

Empolgaram =)

Eu não posso ver o strip... :roll: só posso organizar... hehehe :twisted:

----------


## Jim

Se for em Joinville eu vou tranquilo... pra SP tem que ver o dia e tal, mas é bem mais complicado...

o Strip Tease eu faço.. pronto crianças...

MAS SÓ PARA AS GAROTAS!!!!

hasduiashuidshuiHDAshudiHUh...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Se for em Joinville eu vou tranquilo... pra SP tem que ver o dia e tal, mas é bem mais complicado...
> 
> o Strip Tease eu faço.. pronto crianças...
> 
> MAS SÓ PARA AS GAROTAS!!!!
> 
> hasduiashuidshuiHDAshudiHUh...


Ahh que pena
eheheheh
Já que vai rolar um clube das mulheres, a única maneira de "entrarmos" é esta "trabalhando" 
ehhehehe

Orra demiurgo, tu é timido?

----------


## demiurgo

po, se for pras meninas naum tem nda a ver heheheh, faco com prazer  :Wink: 

tamo ae pra isso mesmo!!!! fazer piseiro ahuahuahuah

[]'s

----------


## vonlinkerstain

EEEEEEEste é o cara...
hehehe
demi
Quando tu vem pra cá?

----------


## demiurgo

po, tive em guarulhos dia 01 fazendo a conexao do voo pra madri, foi rapidaum

mas eu garanto, no proximo encontro q tiver do pessoal ae, eu vou!

talvez, talvez, eu vah daqui a 15 dias na capital, mas ainda naum tive confirmacao

[]'s

----------


## Sukkubus

> P.S. Odeio os Detonaltas!!!!!!!!!



:lol: 
Pq será?
rsssss...

----------


## Inkubus

> Empolgaram =)
> 
> Eu não posso ver o strip... :roll: só posso organizar... hehehe :twisted:


ora ora ora... já q estão organizando quero me candidatar tb à vaga de striper... estou à disposição quando será o teste ??? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

a propósito sukkubus: bjs... sds

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Com este corpo ai do avatar, eu desisto
ehehehhehe

Sku... sei lá, acho que é por que os caras são muito folgados....
acho nÃo ELES SÃO

----------


## demiurgo

po acbou com a gente memo o kra hein von!!

eu tbm desisto d concorrer com um kra com um avatar destes hauhauahu

hehe, eu tbm odeio os detonaltas

[]'s

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Porra, esses marombados são foda...
Assim, meu corpinho de bambú não vai servir pra nada
ehhehehehe

Osso Demi, qqr dia lhe conto a história completa dos fracos det...

----------


## ghsele

Xi... :?: 
Mais uma vez a mulherada tá perdendo ....  :Frown:  
No tópico que é para nos marcamos o encontro so os meninos estão falando... ahahahha
Kd a mulherada dessa lista ???? 8O 
Plugada .... To com saudades de Vc amiga !!!  :Big Grin:  

Sukkubus .... depois de um longo e tenebroso inverno Estou de Volta !!!! :wink: 
eheheh

Aonde vai ser a nossa reuniãozinha ??? :?: 
To achando melhor começar com uma conferência on line mesmo ...ehehe
Bom...gente ... é ao menos um começo né ??  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Depois que a coisa começar a dar certo... quem sabe mais mocinhas se jutam a nós ...e ai nos empolgamos para um encontro ao vivo mesmo ?

Sabe como é ....encontro de meninas .... duraria dias ...ehehe até reunimos tantas idéias e sugestões...

O que acham meninas ?!?!!?!?! :wink: 

Bjossss Gi

----------


## Sukkubus

Então, meninada... achamos alguém pra fazer a animação da festinha das meninas... Mas acho que algumas não poderão ver esta brincadeira... :roll: 

Gi, temos que marcar um horário para fazermos um chat, o que acha? Assim dá mais certo para combinar as coisas... :P

----------


## ghsele

Sukkubus ...
Não ache que vai passar assim...quietinha ...despercebida .... 8) 

:wink: FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO !!!!!!! :lol: 
Tudo de Bom pra Vc Amiga !!!!

Quero ser convidada pra festinha !!!! ehehe :wink: 

Aproveita bem seu Dia...Vc merece !!!!  :Big Grin:  

Beijos da Gi !!!

----------


## Sukkubus

Ai, valeu...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Festinha? vou passar trabalhando... :cry:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Vcs poderiam abrir uma sala no irc da underlinux para fazer este encontro
heeh
Seria uma boa idéia.

:roll: :roll:

----------


## demiurgo

eu teria prazer em entrar lah e ficar o dia tdo soh d saber q estaria "cheio" d undergatas

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

[]'s

----------


## Sukkubus

Opa

Devido a alguns problemas que eu notei aqui neste tópico, vou trancá-lo.

E por culpa disso, chega deste papo de encontro.

E se eu tiver mais algum problema por conta de falta de senso de humor, vou pedir pro Psy tirar este fórum daqui.

:?

----------

